# ESI grips and protecting ends of carbon bars?



## blackbart (May 1, 2004)

I'm thinking about transitioning from my usual intense lock-on grips to a pair of ESI ones, however I'm concerned about adequately protecting the ends of my carbon bars from hits as plugs that come with the ESI grips are quite small. 

How have others dealth with this issue?

Thanks


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

I just put a regular plastic bar end plug in my bars before installing the grips on my EC7 carbon bars. Actually, this is smart to do to any grip that does not have a integrated plug.


----------



## grnamin (Sep 18, 2009)

I use Hope Grip Doctor bar plugs with my ESI Chunky grips and Easton Monkeylite SL bars.

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=99


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Salsa fire plugs and I try not to crash.


----------



## Ansible (Jan 30, 2004)

Using some plugs that came with some ritchey grips, they have better coverage at the cost of 5-6 grams. One reason was that getting the ESI plus into the bar seemed like a huge chore and I didn't have a rubber hammer to whack them into place.


----------



## blackbart (May 1, 2004)

The Hope Grip Doctors seem the ticket - I just feel a bit foolish taking off weight to add some back on. How is hopes outer disc diameter relative to that of the grip? Do they look like they would work with the racer ESI grips as well?

I haven't seen the Ritchy plugs before - they look like a good option too. Perhaps not as robust but seemingly much lighter.


----------



## grnamin (Sep 18, 2009)

I'll take a picture of my setup and will post it tonight.


----------



## chuckie33 (Oct 2, 2008)

What's wrong with the ones that come with the Chunky's?


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

outside diameter of Hope grip doctors is 22mm.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

$30 plugs. Sheesh.


----------



## grnamin (Sep 18, 2009)

Here's my setup with ESI Chunky grips:


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

looks peeeerrrttttyyy

I tried those in red on my EC90 flat bar and could not get them to expand enough to actually stay in there, not sure if the hope ones only work with EC70 and other models, they did not fit my EC90


----------



## MINImtnbiker (Mar 2, 2004)

I can't get the ones that come with the ESI grips to fit into my EDGE Sweep Bar. Plugs are too big/bar inside diameter too small. I might try a rubber mallet, but then how do you get them out?


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

MINImtnbiker said:


> I can't get the ones that come with the ESI grips to fit into my EDGE Sweep Bar. Plugs are too big/bar inside diameter too small. I might try a rubber mallet, but then how do you get them out?


Just take a knife and trim the plastic flange ring things until the plug fits. I need to do that all the time for my LP composite bars, which have a small hole as well (thick wall).


----------



## MINImtnbiker (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks, I'll give it a try tonight. I also have a rubber mallet to "massage" them in


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

*Resurecting*



MINImtnbiker said:


> Thanks, I'll give it a try tonight. I also have a rubber mallet to "massage" them in


Resurrecting this old thread.
Any new bar end plugs options for ESI Racers out there?
Looking for something which would not sit higher than the grips (Racers, not Chunkys).


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm not sure it's a problem. I clip the end of my carbon bars quite often on trees, and have run ESI for a while. The stock caps get dinged, my bars has been fine.

If the crash is hard enough to utterly destroy the ESI caps, I'd anticipate high stress on the bar as well - and maybe on parts of your anatomy too. (?)


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

phlegm said:


> I'm not sure it's a problem. I clip the end of my carbon bars quite often on trees, and have run ESI for a while. The stock caps get dinged, my bars has been fine.
> 
> If the crash is hard enough to utterly destroy the ESI caps, I'd anticipate high stress on the bar as well - and maybe on parts of your anatomy too. (?)


Mine have been all destroyed. Looking for some aluminum alternative.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

jazzanova said:


> Mine have been all destroyed. Looking for some aluminum alternative.


Here are some options for you if you like those pretty anodized aluminum end caps:

Titanium Stem Bolts, Titanium bar Ends, Bar End plugs


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

jazzanova said:


> Mine have been all destroyed. Looking for some aluminum alternative.


Oh, sorry, thought you were concerned about damage to the bar. Yep, my plastic bar caps get destroyed pretty fast.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

The Hope caps look nice...but I do lay my bike on the ground from time to time...the left side would be all scratched up.

I just use the generic bulk Lizard Skins end cap. I didn't use the ESI ones, because I couldn't get them in my Niner RDO bar.

The aluminum smooth expander caps from Toronto Cycles look nice.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I like thick rubber or plastic ends that you don't have to worry about. I had some of those Toronto cycles aluminum ends and they got scratched up pretty fast. 

The Lizard skin type aren't thick or wide enough to protect Odi clamps. What I am using now is an end of a rubber grip held on with the screw and expander plug from the old Toronto cycles aluminum ends.


----------



## jeffrey j (Jul 10, 2010)

TYPE Grip Lock Plug Black | TYPE

I use these with my Chunky's and they've held up great. I've had them for almost a year vs. 2-3 months for regular plugs, with no sign of replacing them anytime soon. Might be a HAIR big for Racer's Edge diameter though?


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

The ESI grips are ridiculously easy to install. I plugged bottom with paper towel, poured 1 tablespoon of alcohol into grip hole, shake, put on bar, align. Took 1 minute 45 seconds for both. End caps I soaked in hot tap water for 5 minutes, lightly pounded in with hand. Will post review in a week or 2. These look like I really will like them. Hard to beat my glue on OURY grips.


----------

